# Cần lưu ý gì khi mua nệm cho bé?



## NguyenXuyen (22/7/19)

Trẻ nhỏ cần được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng từ miếng ăn đến giấc ngủ để có thể phát triển một cách toàn diện. Ở độ tuổi của các bé, khoảng ½ thời gian trong ngày dành cho việc ngủ để trí não và xương cốt phát triển. Do đó, điều quan trọng nhất để cho bé có thể ngủ ngon đó là tấm nệm. Những bậc làm cha mẹ trước khi mua nệm cho bé cần dành thời gian tìm hiểu kỹ lưỡng để chọn cho cục vàng nhà mình tấm nệm chất lượng nhất. Thegioinem.com gửi đến bạn bài viết Cần lưu ý gì khi mua nệm cho bé ? sẽ giúp ích cho các ông bố bà mẹ trong việc chọn mua nệm cho con.






_Chọn nệm cho bé cần lưu ý gì | Thegioinem.com_​ 
Như đã nói ở trên, nệm có vai trò quan trọng và tác động to lớn trong việc đem lại giấc ngủ cho trẻ. Vậy, bạn đã biết cách chọn nệm tốt cho con mình chưa? Nếu chưa thì hãy tham khảo những lưu ý dưới đây nhé:

*1. Lựa chọn nệm có độ thông thoáng*

Chọn nệm có độ thông thoáng và thấm hút tốt để phù hợp với mọi thời tiết (giữ ẩm cho mùa đông và thoáng mát vào mùa hè). Nệm thông khí tốt sẽ ngăn ngừa nguy cơ bị rôm sảy khi trẻ đổ mồ hôi sẽ đầy mùi hôi ra ngoài. Nếu bé nằm sấp nguy cơ bị ngạt thở cũng được hạn chế.

Nệm không thông khí tốt sẽ làm cho trẻ bị hầm bí, bị nóng vào mùa hè rất dễ bị rôm xảy mẫn ngứa.






_Chọn nệm cho bé cần lưu ý gì | Thegioinem.com_​ 
*2. Lựa chọn nệm có độ phẳng, vững chắc*






_Lựa chọn nệm có độ phẳng, vững chắc_​ 
Các mẹ thường hay chọ nệm mềm cho trẻ với suy nghĩ là nệm mềm sẽ không gây đau lưng. Tuy nhiên khi chọn nệm quá mềm sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng võng nệm. Độ cong của nệm võng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tư thế nằm của bé, gây ra tác hại đến khung xương. Vì vậy khi mua nệm nên chọn nệm có độ cứng vừa phải và phẳng sẽ giúp trẻ phát triển xương tốt, ngủ ngon hơn góp phần phát triển trí não

*3. Chọn địa chỉ uy tín chất lượng tốt*
Các mẹ nên chọn các đại lý đảm bảo hàng chính hãng, chọn mua nệm chất lượng tốt, thương hiệu uy tín là lưu ý to lớn và vô cùng quan trọng. Vì da của trẻ rất mỏng và nhạy cảm, nếu nằm phải nệm kém chất lượng thì sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của trẻ.

Nệm có thương hiệu thì sẽ được xử lý bằng các công nghệ tiên tiến và sử dụng nguyên liệu sạch không gây dị ứng, không làm hại đến hô hấp. Để tránh việc mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng thì nên chọn thương hiệu uy tín. Thegioinem.com là nơi bạn có thể tin tưởng và gửi trọn niềm tin.






_Nệm cao su em bé Vạn Thành Tender Care_​
*4. Thường xuyên vệ sinh chăn drap gối nệm cho bé*
Hãy thường xuyên dọn dẹp và vệ sinh bộ nệm của bé, hong và phơi ngoài nắng. Hãy mở cửa sổ thường xuyên để phòng bé luôn thoáng mát. Vệ sinh nệm giúp cho nơi ngủ nghĩ của trẻ lúc nào cũng sạch để thúc đầy giấc ngủ sâu và ngon.






_Thường xuyên vệ sinh chăn drap gối nệm cho bé_​ 
Để trở thành những bà mẹ thông thái khi chọn nệm cho con thì các mẹ hãy bỏ túi những kiến thức bổ ích trên. Những lưu ý trên là cơ sở để chọn cho bé tấm nệm thích hợp. Nằm trên tấm nệm tốt, bé có thể ngủ ngon để phát triển bộ não và tránh những trở mình nặng nhọc đè lên hệ xương của bé. Đầu tư cho nệm là đầu tư thông minh vì không có số tiền nào có thể mua được giấc ngủ chất lượng.


----------



## haohao0096 (23/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ có đủ không? Là câu hỏi mà hầu hết các mẹ đều thắc mắc. Nhiều người nghĩ rằng trẻ còn nhỏ chưa cần để phát triển chiều cao. Việc không chú trọng về dinh dưỡng của con trong giai đoạn này là một sai lầm lớn.


----------

